

Why does News.YC show xyz.domain.com as just domain.com? Eg: - benhoyt
http://blog.flickr.com/
Though I notice that it sometimes does (abstractfactory.blogspot.com shows the full domain) and sometimes doesn't (james.hotornot.com shows as "hotornot.com").
======
matth
Interesting, because <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=60848> shows the
subdomain. Perhaps PG has flagged some domains to only show the host? In the
link above, that would make since. Doing that with Flickr doesn't, at least
not to me. So I'm not sure. :)

Here's the PHP I use to derive domain + subdomain: function getDomain($URL) {
$Parsed = parse_url($URL); $Parsed = str_replace('www.','',
strtolower($Parsed['host'])); return $Parsed; }

Not likely to be very helpful to PG, since HN is Lisp. Nonetheless, maybe
someone else could use it.

------
dcurtis
Probably because domain.com indicates the source, and xyz just indicates its
location.

blog.flickr.com is still Flickr. Obviously there can be problems with this,
but it's generally true.

